# Ethnicity



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

This question stems from curiosity so please don't read anything else into it. It seems to me that the only people I encounter that are preppers are caucasians. I can't believe that there are not peppers from other groups out there. What has your experience been?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am part Hispanic and part German and Dutch. But my appearance is medium dark skin, black hair, brown eyes, etc. one of my close friends who is also a prepper of sorts is black. However like you most of the people I know who have a propensity towards preparedness or survival are white.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

You can read this how you will...

Typically those that are not white are more of the democratic type (politics). Democrats, by nature, believe in government taking care of them more so than they taking care of themselves. Thus they see no need to prepare.

My conclusion just from my short observations in life.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/question-about-preparedness-culture-23974/

:lolsmash:


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

notyermomma said:


> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/question-about-preparedness-culture-23974/


There is Reggie, AKA the vlogger called DEMCAD, he is black. Miami prepper, thou a fraud, is Cuban.

In fact here is a video DEMCAD does on this particular question:

Why are there so few Black preppers?


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Almost half of all the local preppers I know are democrats. I don't think politics has anything to do with it. 

I've heard people say that Christians don't prep because they think God will give them all. But the majority of local preppers I know are Christian. So i don't think religion has anything to do with it.

Ethnicitywise, most locals preppers I know are light skin but most of the local population here is light skin. 

Sadly I've seen a alot of racism among preppers and survivalists. That might have something to do with less darker skin people making it known.

I'm not entirely sure what caucasian is. I'm half Irish, half Romani & Italian. I have Irish skin and freckles but can still tan in the sun.

My ex husband is not a prepper but two of his brothers are and they're Puerto Rican. Also, ex husband is retired 82nd Airborne, one brother retired Ranger the other retired Army but I can't recall. They have another brother who is a nonprepper and never been military. 

The reason I add about the military service is that i think a lot of service people become preppers.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm white (of Greek and German ancestry), a conservative republican, and Christian. 

Most of the preppers I know are white, conservative, and Christian but I don't know a large number of preppers so I can't say that it's a good representation.

In my opinion prepping transcends race, ethnicity, religion, etc. preppers come from all backgrounds. 



Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos. 

"I will fear no evil, for the valley is mine and so is the shadow."


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Jewel said:


> Sadly I've seen a alot of racism among preppers and survivalists.


Rarin. Sadly, my interest in prepping was stalled for several years by my exposure to my "first prepper." Or at least, the first prepper I knew about. He was a martial arts teacher, and one day in the middle of a drill he casually floated a conversation non-starter ... "Do you know that we're all members of the Aryan race?"

* crickets*

So naturally when he started a legitimate conversation about preparedness later, I associated it with wingnut racism. If it weren't for that moment I probably would have started years before.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Let's get down to reality, the U.S. is still a majority Caucasian nation. according to Wikipedia, 72.6% of our pop. is white, 16.4% Latino, 12.6% African-American, 4.8% Asian, etc...

The odds of most preppers being white is a given, add in the economic advantages of being an entrenched majority and the odds increase. More recent immigrants are less likely to be financially established and able to expend income on items other than the essentials of every day life. New comers are also more likely to live in urban settings, since land is a valuable commodity and requires wealth to attain.

There are other cultural factors that I believe influence the numbers but on population alone, whites will be the majority.

If you don't associate and socialize with people outside of your basic ethnic group, how will you know who is and who is not prepping?


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

bugoutbob said:


> This question stems from curiosity so please don't read anything else into it. It seems to me that the only people I encounter that are preppers are caucasians. I can't believe that there are not peppers from other groups out there. What has your experience been?


there's only one forum that I've ever seen that allowed a poll concerning prepper race .... and it's one of the largest member forums around ... so the poll is a somewhat indicator

on the poll more people actually IDed as Native American than African American .... it's a very tiny fraction ....


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

notyermomma said:


> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/question-about-preparedness-culture-23974/
> 
> :lolsmash:


Thanks. I can see I'm not the only one who wonders about such things. The scary part is I even took part in the discussion and didn't remember it until you pulled up the old thread. I guess that sometimers disease is creeping up on me


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

bigg777 said:


> If you don't associate and socialize with people outside of your basic ethnic group, how will you know who is and who is not prepping?


Actually my social networks encompass people from all around the globe, and while it might be an op/sec thing the only peppers I have encountered have been white. Even simple basics like preparing for winter storms or bad roads draws blank stares from most. According to social services, the community I live in borders the most ethnically diverse population in Canada. Some cities have higher numbers of ethnicities/cultures, but in terms of numbers of cultures represented we top the scale. My wife and I both volunteer working helping newcomers with English skills. The church I pastor covers a wide range of ethnicities. Now would think in all those people I would encounter at least one person who at least hints obliquely towards some form of prepping, but I have yet to find one.

I recognize that statistically, at least here in Canada, by virtue of the population mix most will be white, but all?

I guess given that the reasons for prepping are so diverse, I would have expected to encounter a broader ethnic base. Any way, not that it really matters, I was simply curious if other people's experiences were similar to mine.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

I grew up in rural northwestern Lower Michigan, the 5th of 6 kids of parents who were raise (born before) the Great Depression.

It is me, it is in my blood, and now my kids help can (and enjoy it).


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

bugoutbob said:


> I guess given that the reasons for prepping are so diverse, I would have expected to encounter a broader ethnic base. Any way, not that it really matters, I was simply curious if other people's experiences were similar to mine.


Perhaps within the broader ethnic base there are fair percentages of people who's way of lives are already that of a prepared mentality. Some ethnic communities are very close knit and pool resources as a way of life, so may be well ahead of the game in many areas. I know families who's ethnic communities are tightly knit together and their own extended families are well stocked and well prepared in many respects, (and all within the context of their cultural and community norms). They wouldn't consider themselves preppers just people who follow tradition and remain closely knit.

Another cultural community I know who traditionally uses vast natural resources as a way of life and where community life, non-accumulation of goods and sharing are greatly valued and historically engrained in their social mores and norms. They could be described as well prepared yet they would not in a million years describe themselves as preppers.

You just can never judge the book by the cover within the broader context of ethnic diversity, because what may be meeting the eye may not reflect a level of preparedness unseen.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

lovetogrow said:


> Perhaps within the broader ethnic base there are fair percentages of people who's way of lives are already that of a prepared mentality. Some ethnic communities are very close knit and pool resources as a way of life, so may be well ahead of the game in many areas. I know families who's ethnic communities are tightly knit together and their own extended families are well stocked and well prepared in many respects, (and all within the context of their cultural and community norms). They wouldn't consider themselves preppers just people who follow tradition and remain closely knit.
> 
> Another cultural community I know who traditionally uses vast natural resources as a way of life and where community life, non-accumulation of goods and sharing are greatly valued and historically engrained in their social mores and norms. They could be described as well prepared yet they would not in a million years describe themselves as preppers.
> 
> You just can never judge the book by the cover within the broader context of ethnic diversity, because what may be meeting the eye may not reflect a level of preparedness unseen.


Now that you said it, I can think of several groups that would fit that pattern that I can think of. It helps explain some things. Thanks


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm white. German ancestors. I don't know any black people or hispanics, so every prepper I know is white.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Good question but since there are neither statistics nor collected data on the subject of race and shtf preparness is foolish to predict the numbers, but good logic dictates that whites are not the only ones thinking of doom or apocalyptic events, is a common practice in the prepers world not to advertise, to keep secret all activities related to survival readiness , that`s another factor in the picture, and another question that I`m always curious about is; How much must I invest to be called a real preper ,how many years of goods must I have in storage to qualified for that title ,do I need a BOL or a shelter maybe a bunker ?.It seems to me that there are many opinions on what really constitutes a prepper, even in the prepper community. One reason why I like and enjoy this forum is because is about been prepared for the many things that can possible go wrong in and around our areas, whether you have an extra can of beans or a safe full of gold it doesn’t matter, another thing I`m I white, black, yellow skin, Indian, mestizo, mulatto, :scratch let`s see?.I know this is not about race nor have any racial overtones it was just a good point by bugoutbob.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

With some groups I feel the shtf is their life, they don't expect power or money therefore survival is a constant. In Tanzania the average income is around $350 a year, financial collapse? Who cares! Friends of mine over there don't have power or Internet half the time (Americans) they are used to it! Power outage, who cares! 
Point being how spoiled is some one? I don't think ethnicity is as big of a factor as it may seem, some people expect to have to survive so in their minds they may not be preppers. Those of us in developed countries that always have been probably look at this a little differently than many people.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know any preppers in real life. Just you guys. And I really don't know what race most all y'all are.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

A few years ago , when I was a deputy sheriff, I arrested a man who was chasing his daughter and son in law with a gun. He was drunk and we finaly arested him at his home after a tense standoff. I incarcerated him in a local jail. This guy was 6'4" and weighed about 175. He was a typical red neck, white guy.

A few years after I left the sheriff's department, he came strolling into my business looking for service on a vehicle. After I explained that we no longer serviced vehicles, he made the dreaded statment every cop hates to hear. Don't I know you from somewhere?

I said, " I get that a lot" and changed the subject stating, that the leather vest with the turquoise neckless and braclets he was wearing, went well with his silver tipped cowboy boots. 

It worked. He stated that he got all this stuff in Cherokee NC.

Then he tells me that he is 1/8th Cherokee, ( dramitic pause) and that he "lives it" !

I guess ethnicity is all in the mind of the owner .


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Jewel said:


> Almost half of all the local preppers I know are democrats. I don't think politics has anything to do with it.
> 
> I've heard people say that Christians don't prep because they think God will give them all. But the majority of local preppers I know are Christian. So i don't think religion has anything to do with it.
> 
> ...


 Sadly, I've seen even more racist associated with welfare and violence that aren't associated with preppers.



notyermomma said:


> Rarin. Sadly, my interest in prepping was stalled for several years by my exposure to my "first prepper." Or at least, the first prepper I knew about. He was a martial arts teacher, and one day in the middle of a drill he casually floated a conversation non-starter ... "Do you know that we're all members of the Aryan race?"
> 
> * crickets*
> 
> So naturally when he started a legitimate conversation about preparedness later, I associated it with wingnut racism. If it weren't for that moment I probably would have started years before.


 Are you fronm Ferguson,been in any racial riots lately? Let me introduce you to LA RAZA, BLACK PANTHERS,NAACP, AL SHARPTON,OBAMA,HOLDEN CAIR,just to name a few white hating race mongers who do most of the crime,killing and harm to themselves and others.  . Would any of these been a game stopper for you, I doubt it.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> I don't know any preppers in real life. Just you guys. And I really don't know what race most all y'all are.


I've been to a number of the meetings, for the various prepper organizations, out in Northern IN .... I know there's a few minority members on the books .... but they aren't active and probably questionable preppers .... it's like 99.9% white from the look of things ....

next May there's a prepper expo scheduled for South Bend .... you should be able to meet some of the locals ....


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

IlliniWarrior said:


> I've been to a number of the meetings, for the various prepper organizations, out in Northern IN .... I know there's a few minority members on the books .... but they aren't active and probably questionable preppers .... it's like 99.9% white from the look of things ....
> 
> next May there's a prepper expo scheduled for South Bend .... you should be able to meet some of the locals ....


 This is true ,more people should prepare but I'd say most preppers are white. Hopfully that will change soon for the sake of all.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Perhaps most of the preppers you people know are white simply because you believe that's the way it should be and the admins and most of the members here shut down any minority view points... libtards right


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Half Irish*



Jewel said:


> Almost half of all the local preppers I know are democrats. I don't think politics has anything to do with it.
> 
> I've heard people say that Christians don't prep because they think God will give them all. But the majority of local preppers I know are Christian. So i don't think religion has anything to do with it.
> 
> ...


Jewel, if you are half Irish, chances are great that you are the decendant of slaves.

Google, "Irish slaves"


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

FatTire said:


> Perhaps most of the preppers you people know are white simply because you believe that's the way it should be and the admins and most of the members here shut down any minority view points... libtards right


You just love to try to pick a fight and then base you argument on left and right. Simply look up the basis of the belief system of each political leaning and it is pretty much self defining. one side wants a group to look after them and the other believes in self reliance.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I live in a hurricane prone, rural area where most people, regardless of their ethnicity realize that you have to help yourself and each other. Race or politics don't really play into it. I don't know anyone where I live who consider themselves a "prepper" or a "survivalist". I do know a lot of people who put up a year's worth of food from their gardens every season. Most everyone hunts, forages, traps and fish. I think one's level of preparedness has more to do with where you live not who you are.

The more one relies on some sort of external infrastructure(like a city, stores, government) the less they think about what happens if it's not there anymore.


----------



## nathan (Nov 6, 2008)

IVe known many black folks who hunt, fish raise a garden, and do some farming: wouldn't that Qualify as prepping/self reliance? A black Rural community in next county away, sells lots of produce at auction:large Lots. Of course I tend to associate with folks with a common interests


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Absolutely but they would not label themselves as 'preppers" just normal and ready for what life brings. You have proven my point. It's not as much about race as it is where they live. I believe the more rural one gets, the more they tend to be ready for the unexpected. "Color" doesn't mean squat.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

So you believe the republicans are on your side, and the democrats are evil? News flash for ya pumpkin, unless you are a billionaire neither cares about you at all. 

As to ethnicity and preparedness, I'll bet ya a shiny silver dime that there are far more 'white' people who do not prep than any other skin color.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

FatTire said:


> As to ethnicity and preparedness, I'll bet ya a shiny silver dime that there are far more 'white' people who do not prep than any other skin color.


That'll change soon enough with Obamnesty.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Meerkat said:


> Are you fronm Ferguson,been in any racial riots lately? Let me introduce you to LA RAZA, BLACK PANTHERS,NAACP, AL SHARPTON,OBAMA,HOLDEN CAIR,just to name a few white hating race mongers who do most of the crime,killing and harm to themselves and others.  . Would any of these been a game stopper for you, I doubt it.


Meerkat, that's childish. You don't know anything about me. And now that you've shown me your attitude, you never will.

Most of the events and groups you mention above have nothing to do with "race baiting." The riots in Ferguson are about police brutality, which is well-documented to affect minorities disproportionately. Ferguson is a majority african-american town, so of course a majority of the protesters are african-american. That's just a statistical probability. I'm not going to dignify the rest. Other than perhaps the observation that you've confirmed my initial assessment of some (not all) preppers being very bitter about their personal politics, and very shrill about it.

In any case, this thread is about the statistical population *of preppers*. I'm not going to respond to this particular thread drift, other than to call BS where it got personal.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Ferguson*



notyermomma said:


> Meerkat, that's childish. You don't know anything about me. And now that you've shown me your attitude, you never will.
> 
> Most of the events and groups you mention above have nothing to do with "race baiting." The riots in Ferguson are about police brutality, which is well-documented to affect minorities disproportionately. Ferguson is a majority african-american town, so of course a majority of the protesters are african-american. That's just a statistical probability. I'm not going to dignify the rest. Other than perhaps the observation that you've confirmed my initial assessment of some (not all) preppers being very bitter about their personal politics, and very shrill about it.
> 
> In any case, this thread is about the statistical population *of preppers*. I'm not going to respond to this particular thread drift, other than to call BS where it got personal.


A grand jury, ( a jury of your peers assembled to determine if there is probable cause to believe a crime has been committed prior to your being tried in court for a crime ) Determined that officer Wilson acted in self defense and there was not probable cause to try him for murder.

Sharpton and other ethnic groups have contended that all incidents where anyone claims to self defense against a minority person be tried for murder.

This standard would not apply to a black who killed a white officer or a black who killed an other black. It would not apply to a white who killed another white but would only guarantee that a police officer would always face a murder charge when he killed a black in the line of duty, no matter what the circumstances .

The Grand Jury is your protection against government over reach and is a protector of your rights.

A police officer is a citizen too.


----------



## OldeTymer (Feb 17, 2014)

Sage advice...............

http://www.breitbart.com/video/2014...hers-2015-time-to-build-army-go-to-gun-range/


----------



## Rain23 (Jul 18, 2011)

I've met quite a few preppers of all races, but then I live in an area where many people are mixed race. I find more of a divide by income, which is sad because poor people are the most likely to live in dangerous areas and need preps of various kinds, plus we have less safety net in general. 

As an example, the rich end of town floods much less than the poor end, yet it's the rich who have sandbags etc. ready and make sure they have bottled water and flashlights. A lot of people around me say "Well, we can't afford all that." Which kind of makes me snort, because if you have anything at all you can go to the Dollar Store for matches and candles, you can fill old soda bottles with water, and the city leaves sand piles at the end of the street with free bags. I don't recall ever being too poor to shovel, but they've got the idea they need all this fancy stuff and forget to make do with what we use everyday, just have a bit extra set aside as you can.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*There is your sign*



Rain23 said:


> I've met quite a few preppers of all races, but then I live in an area where many people are mixed race. I find more of a divide by income, which is sad because poor people are the most likely to live in dangerous areas and need preps of various kinds, plus we have less safety net in general.
> 
> As an example, the rich end of town floods much less than the poor end, yet it's the rich who have sandbags etc. ready and make sure they have bottled water and flashlights. A lot of people around me say "Well, we can't afford all that." Which kind of makes me snort, because if you have anything at all you can go to the Dollar Store for matches and candles, you can fill old soda bottles with water, and the city leaves sand piles at the end of the street with free bags. I don't recall ever being too poor to shovel, but they've got the idea they need all this fancy stuff and forget to make do with what we use everyday, just have a bit extra set aside as you can.


If you worked for it, you will take steps to protect it. If you don't work for it, "Easy come easy go"


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Moderator -- would you close this thread, it has diverged greatly from the original thoughts/questions


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

notyermomma said:


> Meerkat, that's childish. You don't know anything about me. And now that you've shown me your attitude, you never will.
> 
> Most of the events and groups you mention above have nothing to do with "race baiting." The riots in Ferguson are about police brutality, which is well-documented to affect minorities disproportionately. Ferguson is a majority african-american town, so of course a majority of the protesters are african-american. That's just a statistical probability. I'm not going to dignify the rest. Other than perhaps the observation that you've confirmed my initial assessment of some (not all) preppers being very bitter about their personal politics, and very shrill about it.
> 
> In any case, this thread is about the statistical population *of preppers*. I'm not going to respond to this particular thread drift, other than to call BS where it got personal.


 12% of population are black yet they do 70% of crimes, no matter where they live. Latinos come in second place of these statistics. Other than the tyrants who rule over us most criem is committed by minorities,like it or not. As evidenced by our prisons. And this is the way the dictators want it who us fools keep puttign in office.

Ignorign reality or dening reality doesn't make it any less 'realistic'.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

bugoutbob said:


> Moderator -- would you close this thread, it has diverged greatly from the original thoughts/questions


If it bothers you,then maybe you should not clock on it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Rain23 said:


> I've met quite a few preppers of all races, but then I live in an area where many people are mixed race. I find more of a divide by income, which is sad because poor people are the most likely to live in dangerous areas and need preps of various kinds, plus we have less safety net in general.
> 
> As an example, the rich end of town floods much less than the poor end, yet it's the rich who have sandbags etc. ready and make sure they have bottled water and flashlights. A lot of people around me say "Well, we can't afford all that." Which kind of makes me snort, because if you have anything at all you can go to the Dollar Store for matches and candles, you can fill old soda bottles with water, and the city leaves sand piles at the end of the street with free bags. I don't recall ever being too poor to shovel, but they've got the idea they need all this fancy stuff and forget to make do with what we use everyday, just have a bit extra set aside as you can.


 Self made victims on the most part. Half thsi screwed nation is on welfare and the tyrants keep bringing in more and trainign them to take Americasn jobs. Welfare is a curse on the poor. They vote for more free stuff and don't worry about about much else than theri checks and food stamp card beign late.

Soon they will all be workign for the invaders or starve.


----------

